# Canon 100mm USM MACRO (not L / IS)



## K-amps (Sep 18, 2011)

Guys the non-L 100mm Macro is a great value. It is very sharp and half the price of the L version, and the L is not twice as good than this guy. Please post your 100mm Pics here:


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2011)

Very good lens, I've had two of them before I bought the "L" . 

The advantage of the "L" is that it is much easier to use, so if your subject is going to disappear in a few seconds, you can capture it while the USM would still be hunting for focus. If you can be deliberate and take your time, and use a tripod or very fast shutter speed, the USM IQ is actually a tad better.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree. I sold the 100mm and got myself a 100mm L, I was not impressed by the IQ (it was good but not much better than the 100mm regular, infact the regular 100mm seemed sharper to me.). I ended up selling the L as well... maybe one day I can afford the 180mm L, I'd really like to try one of those out.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 19, 2011)

Weed


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 19, 2011)

I've got the earlier non-usm 100mm macro. Talk about hunting in low light - I can barely get mine to autofocus indoors. But the image quality is fantastic.


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 16, 2012)

Some from a few days ago.




Eristalis tenax by Kernuak, on Flickr



Arianella Spider by Kernuak, on Flickr



Mining Bee Collecting Nectar by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## Pitbullo (Jun 17, 2012)

One of mine:


----------



## gary samples (Jun 29, 2012)

1DS markII
100MM F/6.3 ISO 320


----------



## gary samples (Jul 3, 2012)

mark II 1Ds 
100mm macro & twin lite mt - 24 ex


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 3, 2012)

I had the 100L first, traded it cause I didn't use it much. Then bought the 100 non-L on CL. I don't see a difference in IQ, they are both great! I use it for studio product photography so the weather sealing and IS are useless.

I also like using the 100 macro as a walk-around telephoto with basically no minimum focus distance. If I'm too close, well, I just get a detail shot- as opposed to no shot.


----------



## RichATL (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't do a lot of Macro... but I use my 100 USM for beauty all the time




Infuse1 by RichMeade, on Flickr




Infuse2 by RichMeade, on Flickr


----------



## pdirestajr (Jul 3, 2012)

RichATL said:


> I don't do a lot of Macro... but I use my 100 USM for beauty all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great work!

My wife works for the skincare and cosmetics company KORRES, and they do a lot of their beauty and ingredients photography with the 100 macro.


----------



## Pitbullo (Jul 6, 2012)

A picture from today.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 6, 2012)

White Tailed Bumble Bee Collecting Nectar by Kernuak, on Flickr



Bombus lucorum with Mites by Kernuak, on Flickr



Wasp Beetle by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## Pitbullo (Aug 13, 2012)

Grass hopper!!!


----------



## dlleno (Aug 13, 2012)

love the 100mm macro. sure I've missed some shots due to no-IS but generally if I'm doing macro I'm using a tripod


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Some coral shots

Ricordea florida






Favia species





Chalice genus and species unknown





Acropora formosa





Montipora species





A foraminiferan





Seriatopora species


----------



## K-amps (Aug 30, 2012)

Awesome shots!


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, much better than the super macro setting on my SX20IS. 8)


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are some of my shots. You may visit my flickr account as specified in my signature for other shots.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow. Check out the color pop on the red dragonfly...


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 16, 2012)

I went around our condo and noticed some things from the grass. Very small things but nevertheless beautiful. Beauty is truly anywhere.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 16, 2012)

A teeny weeny crab. Crablets, anyone?


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 28, 2012)

Great shots, it is remarkable how pretty the teensy weensies can be.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Oct 23, 2012)

I owned the non-L before Its optical quality is L-equivalent, but it lacks the build quality, thats why I upgraded to L now. Didn't have time to take macros with the L, but here are some of my non-L macros on a 5D Mark III. They are downsized.


----------

